# White worms or nematodes?



## Tomahawk3Niner (Mar 7, 2017)

Can you help me figure out which I have, and what I should do if anything. 

These are in a small 10g grow out tank, which later the only thing being moved out of it are the frogs and some plant clippings that will be bleached. 










Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Probably not a problem but if you want to be sure get a fresh fecal checked. 


some comments 

Ed


----------



## Tomahawk3Niner (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks for the insights Ed. I need to find a good local person for fecal tests. 


I spent some time observing the worms tonight and based on what I saw vs. what I've read I am leaning towards them being regular ol white worms. 

The largest ones are near a half inch long and seem to have a slightly thicker, less translucent band around their body some short distance from one end, like an Earth worm. They also move like earth worms and either end seems to act like the front at times, first crawling one direction and then backing up going the other. 

Not to worried as its just a grown out tank and will be broken down and redone when I have the big one ready. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------

